# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  Cape Video

## MIke R

Lena is pineing for both Cape Cod and St Barts today, so I told her to quit whining and make a video if it will help.....

so she did....and its pretty good I think!

with no help

----------


## andynap

Super job-  but tell me she heard of Patti Page for this.

----------


## MIke R

she absolutely loves the Patti Page song....she knew it...from me of course...but she has known it for a while

----------


## andynap

Ah- not many young people ever heard of Patti Page but you answered how

----------


## amyb

One of my favorite songs to sing when I am puttering around the house.

----------


## phil62

Mike, please tell Lena from me that her video is terrific. We are in the business, and I think she has a future. But then again, I believe Lena probably has a future in anything she decides to do. 

She so reminds us of our Granddaughter Jillian.

Phil

----------


## sbhlvr

Mike, tell Lena I absolutely loved it! We are jones'in for some Cape.. we'll be down this weekend and the weather looks great. Please tell her we will have a choclate pain or some other sweet item in her honor at BP.

----------


## amyb

Lena-anything you do you do so well. I loved your  video that I just watched this morning. I was locked out on SBH-and could not wait to look at it!!.
Worth the wait
You go girl!!

----------


## MIke R

she is very happy and thankful you  all liked it and is planning on doing a St Barts one when we get back.....

----------


## Rosemary

I look forward to her choice of music, and enjoyed the Cape Cod video very much.  Thank you, Lena.

----------

